
The Great Chain of Being Sure About Things - rfreytag
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21677228-technology-behind-bitcoin-lets-people-who-do-not-know-or-trust-each-other-build-dependable?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/ed/blockchains?ref=readthisthing
======
saeranv
This is the first I've heard of using blockchains for things such fraud-proof
land registries. That's pretty exciting, that alone would be a huge step
towards bringing the developing world into the broader formal economic system.

~~~
carsongross
Nick Szabo, who is possibly Satoshi Nakamoto
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Szabo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Szabo))
has many worthwhile papers here:

[http://szabo.best.vwh.net/](http://szabo.best.vwh.net/)

Including "Formalizing and Securing Relationships on Public Networks" and "A
Formal Language for Analyzing Contracts".

All of his essays are extremely well written and interesting.

~~~
saeranv
Fascinating. Currently reading this one:
[http://szabo.best.vwh.net/securetitle.html](http://szabo.best.vwh.net/securetitle.html)
"Secure Property Titles with Owner Authority".

------
azernik
This is a shockingly good piece of tech journalism.

